# Bragain Hugo Meyer WA lens



## IanG (Jun 26, 2012)

On Sunday I picked up a Hugo Meyer  5¼" WA Aristostigmat in excellent condition optically, in a smooth accurate shutter, this covers 6½"x8½"  (Whole plate) with  4" of rise at full aperture, so it should be OK on a 10x8 camera as well 



The paint on the outside of the shutter is rather worn but it has a new cable release socket, it came from a closed camera repair shop so was probably serviced/repaired and never collected. Has 100° coverage, not bad for £20 ($31)

Ian


----------

